

Ask HN: Which programming language and framework should I learn? - roschdal

I'm going to build a web application to get my programming skills up to date with the latest technologies used by startups in the US.<p>I'm a full-stack software engineer with some years experience building various web applications.<p>Which programming language, tools and framework should I learn that will be useful in the next couple of years?
======
dutchrapley
If you're interested in leaving your mark on web development, focus on
becoming very proficient in JavaScript. Then take a look at any one of the
currently popular JS frameworks/toolkits: Backbone, Angular, Batman, Knockout,
etc.

~~~
phaus
What are your thoughts on Meteor? I'm still learning JS and frameworks, but it
looks pretty interesting.

------
wifarley
I prefer Django so my next statement may be slightly biased. I have a friend
who likes Rails. I understand why, he's a mouth breather. I would still
suggest Django even though my friend, who was dropped several times on the
head by his parents, would recommend Rails. This debate is still at large, but
in the end it comes down to preference. Python I might compare to, I'm bad
with metaphors but something that is perfect and organized. Rails is similar
to a group of sorority girls, drunk, on karaoke night at the bar. Tempting but
I would probably leave

------
codegeek
Language: Python

Frameworks: Django, Flask (in that order for employability)

Language: Ruby

Frameworks: Rails, Sinatra

~~~
dutchrapley
If you're going to take a look at Sinatra, I'd highly recommend Padrino - it's
pretty much Sinatra+.

------
anderspetersson
Rails (Ruby) or Django (Python).

------
roschdal
Thanks for the replies! Ruby on Rails and Backbone it is, then!

~~~
dutchrapley
Take a look at the CodeSchool courses if that's the path you're taking. Their
Backbone course is an excellent introduction.

------
danso
Ruby and Rails is currently in high demand right now. But so is Python.

------
saluki
Rails

